# anyone from north carolina



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

hey any of you guys from north carolina...


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey buddy, I am from NC, from around Burlington, Alamance County. Where are you from.


----------



## STEELMAN1971 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi my name is Mark I live in western NC around Canton. Where R U from?


----------



## merhunts (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey I'm from Hickory, Catawba Co. 8)


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

HEY I AM IN ONSLOW COUNTY by the way deer in NC are really small


----------

